# Ignore Subject Matter option?



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

I know there's a way to turn on "ignore" for particular users, but....

Is there a way I can have it ignore any post that mentions "BSG"?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Negative. There is no feature like that.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DStroyer said:


> I know there's a way to turn on "ignore" for particular users, but....
> 
> Is there a way I can have it ignore any post that mentions "BSG"?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


If there were, you wouldn't have been able to see your own post!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What we need here is an "Acronym Filter". I can think of a few more 'nyms I would
like to be able to screen out, BSG being chief among them, along with WTF, IMHO,
HIMYM and ROTFLMAO! 

Just a thought... :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> What we need here is an "Acronym Filter". I can think of a few more 'nyms I would
> like to be able to screen out, BSG being chief among them, along with WTF, IMHO,
> HIMYM and ROTFLMAO!
> 
> Just a thought... :lol:


ROTFLMAO, Nick!

OTOH, WTF? IMNSHO, FWIW, BSG & HIMYM, IIRC, are not POS programs. YMMV. TIA. BBL.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Negative. There is no feature like that.


Okay, thanks anyway. Looks like I'll have to start blocking users.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Excellent! :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nick said:


> What we need here is an "Acronym Filter". I can think of a few more 'nyms I would
> like to be able to screen out, BSG being chief among them, along with WTF, IMHO,
> HIMYM and ROTFLMAO!
> 
> Just a thought... :lol:


Aha! A pet-peeve of mine! 

What's with all the threads with "WTF?" in the titles?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Can I assume you don't want to see spoilers for Battlestar: Galactica? If that's the case, why don't you just delete your ability to see the TV Show Talk forum until the upcoming run of new episodes is done? That would be a more thorough solution. You can do that through your profile. If you just ignore posters, you aren't protected from somebody posting new about BSG.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> If that's the case, why don't you just delete your ability to see the TV Show Talk forum until the upcoming run of new episodes is done? That would be a more thorough solution.


Seems like a rather extreme solution to me. If one topic is so dominating in a forum that it becomes annoying to other folks, perhaps that topic deserves its own forum?

On other sites, I've seen the ability to ignore a particular discussion. It's not keyword based. You click on a button and that thread no longer appears in your view. Is that an option here? I haven't seen anything like that, but have seen many cases where I'd love to have one.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Can I assume you don't want to see spoilers for Battlestar: Galactica?


No. It's that I'm a Dish Network customer and I take interest in the "No New HD Gripe Thread", but I can't stand all the posts of people screaming and yelling that they want Sci-Fi HD so they can watch "BSG". It's almost as annoying as people who use the term "HD Lite", or people who write "Comcrap" and think it's still funny. "Native resolution pass-through" is another one that's starting to plink the needle on my annoyance meter, as well as people who think they're cool because they have a whatever-it-is that does "interlacing and de-interlacing".


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Give it time. Eventually you'll become desensitized to it all. I have, especially with regards to "not a Tivo" and "DLB" threads. :beatdeadhorse: Poor horse. :lol: 

Or of course you could switch and have a completely different set of gripe threads to trod through. :grin:


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> On other sites, I've seen the ability to ignore a particular discussion. It's not keyword based. You click on a button and that thread no longer appears in your view. Is that an option here? I haven't seen anything like that, but have seen many cases where I'd love to have one.


Bump


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Bump


That feature was evaluated at one time but we decided against it because of the mods that had to be done to the database and software. Many of the "hacks" installed here are closely scrutinized before installation to avoid any issues that might occur.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> That feature was evaluated at one time but we decided against it because of the mods that had to be done to the database and software. Many of the "hacks" installed here are closely scrutinized before installation to avoid any issues that might occur.


Bummer. But thanks for the response!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nick said:


> What we need here is an "Acronym Filter". I can think of a few more 'nyms I would
> like to be able to screen out, BSG being chief among them, along with WTF, IMHO,
> HIMYM and ROTFLMAO!
> 
> Just a thought... :lol:


Please do not mess with IMHO. It is the only opinion I have. :lol: :hurah:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I would add "Dish Network" to the subject ignore thread as well. 
Just IMHO that had me ROTFLMAO.


----------

